# Just one thing!!!!



## thepoleys (Apr 23, 2012)

Everyone talks about one weapon you would take to war. If you only had one 5 gallon pale to fill prior to TSHTF what would you put in it?


----------



## moose2find (Mar 11, 2012)

Rice and beans


----------



## homeschoolmomma (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree with moose - rice and beans all the way!!

My only comment since I'm the cheapest (oops I mean the most frugal) prepper I know is that to properly buy those rice and beans you should have at least 2 buckets to make it cost effective, which is why I assume you started this thread. Here's the breakdown...

1 bucket costs ? And holds about 25 pounds of food. Say you get 12 lbs of rice from the grocery store @$1.49/lb. = $17.88 plus 13 pounds of beans @$1.00/lb. = $13.00. Total = $30.88 plus bucket ---fits all nice and snug in one bucket...

Or stop by the bakery and pick up 2 buckets for free, head over to Walmart and get 20 lbs. of rice for $7.88 and fill one and go to honeyville (or somewhere else) and get 25 lbs of pinto beans for $21.24 (my grocery store is actually cheaper) for a grand total of $29.24

There should be no reason to have just one when you can double it for free, essentially. Sorry about being long winded...just saying.

Plus I know there are many areas that are way cheaper than where I live.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

The head of my enemy! Sorry, just playing around.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

As an honest question? O.k., here's what is in some "cache" buckets of some of my folks:

.22 Browning Buckmark (and equivalents) in holster. One dude has a slingshot with marbles instead :dunno:
500-ish rounds of .22 ammo
10 pounds of rice
5 pounds of beans
Katadyn hiker filter or Berkey Sport
2-Qt pot
3 Bic lighters
Lockback folder of various brands, with belt pouch
Bottle of One-a-Day vitamins
Anything else they can jam in there and still get a Gamma Seal on (space blankets, bandanas, Jolly Ranchers, contractor trash bags etc)

Some people have just one at a friends house, some have multiples at one or multiple places. Different strokes for different folks. I have one at a back-up BOL just in case I have to arrive with only the clothes on my back. I have one in the basement, ready to go minus the pistol/ammo, as that's sitting right next to it. It's a Bug-Out-Bucket!


----------



## homeschoolmomma (Jul 12, 2012)

kyhoti said:


> As an honest question? O.k., here's what is in some "cache" buckets of some of my folks:
> 
> .22 Browning Buckmark (and equivalents) in holster. One dude has a slingshot with marbles instead :dunno:
> 500-ish rounds of .22 ammo
> ...


This seems like a way better bucket than what I was thinking...apparently my head translated the question differently....based only on food items.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Chocolate!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

thepoleys said:


> Everyone talks about one weapon you would take to war. If you only had one 5 gallon pale to fill prior to TSHTF what would you put in it?


Rice,Beans,Salt bacon, flour and my EMT medkit[thank you RONSSURPLUS!]And a pound of salt and a big box of pepper.

I made a bug out bucket thread here somewhere..


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Here we go:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/ideas-new-preppers-12126/

I figured out how to pop a lock on it if anybody cares.

[1] drill a hole in the bottom for a piece of 1/2" all thread.

[2] Put a large washer and nut on the outside and loc tite the threads.

[3]Put a large washer and nut on the inside and lock tite the threads.

[4]Drill a 1/2" hole in the lid and put a washer and nut on the all thread after you put it through the hole. DO NOT lock tite the threads.

[5] cut the rod off 1/2" above the nut and drill a hole in the side of the rod big enough to accommodate a small lock.deburr everything and make sure your nut will still come off.

Not very strong but it'll keep casual pilferers out.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Only one bucket? Assuming a long term collapse event (asteroid, world wide EMP attack or nuke, very lethal pandemic, etc) I'd cram it full of as many different heirloom seeds as possible. The rest, including "short term" food you should be able to scavenge/barter for.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

One buckjet:
One Revolver w holster, 3 boxes of quality Ammo, a water filter and rice and beans.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

2 good knives, a pistol and some ammo, a med kit, a water filter and the rest is rice n beans.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Magus said:


> Rice,Beans,Salt bacon, flour and my EMT medkit[thank you RONSSURPLUS!]And a pound of salt and a big box of pepper.
> 
> I made a bug out bucket thread here somewhere..


Guy at desk: "You said salt twice.."

Guy in front of desk: "I like salt"

(how many people will get that joke?)


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

CulexPipiens said:


> Only one bucket? Assuming a long term collapse event (asteroid, world wide EMP attack or nuke, very lethal pandemic, etc) I'd cram it full of as many different heirloom seeds as possible. The rest, including "short term" food you should be able to scavenge/barter for.


Mine was actually a bug out bucket, three days top.



d_saum said:


> Guy at desk: "You said salt twice.."
> 
> Guy in front of desk: "I like salt"
> 
> (how many people will get that joke?)


Salt bacon and salt are two different things.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Magus said:


> Salt bacon and salt are two different things.


Ohhhhh..... My bad.. thought it was a misplaced comma. MIA comma? 

In regard to the joke... No one??


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

homeschoolmomma said:


> This seems like a way better bucket than what I was thinking...apparently my head translated the question differently....based only on food items.


I was thinking 'food only' also because this is a food forum. There's several things I would include in a bug out bucket which would include some basic survival tools & items, a back packer/mountaineering style water filter, and some kind of concentrated energy food that would suffice for several days. With fat being the most concentrated energy food available to us, I might just throw a couple pints of my canned lard in there also.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

You make a good point about fats. Perhaps a can of butter-flavor Crisco could go in there. Oddly enough, I consider the pistol as a food source; it had put protein on the table before, and it's big brother will do do again soon. Believe me, I've tried every old which way to fit a 10/22 in a bucket, but it just won't go!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Pistol stays in my pocket.


----------

